# Bottled water



## Maloney (3 May 2011)

Is it ok to use bottled water in my tank?, do i need to treat it as i do with tap water?


----------



## Tom (3 May 2011)

It's a very expensive way of doing not a lot. Why would you want to use it?


----------



## Maloney (3 May 2011)

Well i have a nano just over 30 ltrs, so expense isnt really an issue, I just thought it would be purer ,as my tap water is rather cloudy and hard( my kettle is a mess)


----------



## madlan (3 May 2011)

Do you have fish\shrimps that demand soft water?

What about buying a few gallons of RO from the lfs and diluting with tap water? I actually ended up buying an RO unit for my nano, as I keep Crystal red shrimps. £70 for a 3 stage unit (http://www.ro-man.com/shop/product_info ... ts_id=1853) I also use the water for the iron and washing the windows etc, no solids so no scale\smears!


----------



## bigmatt (3 May 2011)

i think i remember an investigation that showed that bottled water isn't massively different to tap. And 15 litres of bottled water a week is a lot to carry back from the shops! My tap water is really hard, but i don't have any problems. Hope this helps, Matt


----------



## Tom (3 May 2011)

Bottled water is probably pretty hard too.


----------



## nayr88 (3 May 2011)

Get an RO unit, the idea of using bottles water is pretty crazy.


----------

